# Staging plank



## Dooder (Oct 17, 2014)

Yup, it was being used as a staging plank. I initially thought purpleheart, but its mildly ring porous. Purple oxidation, orange sawdust, orange wood. Any ideas?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks more orange than purple to me. Padauk? hard to tell from the pic can you plane or sand a portion? And what is a staging plank?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like paduak to me too, has a distinctive smell when cut, hard to describe, spicy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd agree - Padauk. The end grain pics you posted look exactly like the couple pieces I was working with today.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm assuming staging plank in this instance means it was being used on some type of scaffolding, or similar?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Never heard that term for scaffolding but I bet you're correct Butch.


----------



## Dooder (Oct 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like paduak to me too, has a distinctive smell when cut, hard to describe, spicy?


Exactly. Thanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Staging plank!? 

Must be noce to have money to just throw away like that. Make sure you slap the dude upside the back of his head for not being aware of his surroundings. 
Paduak as a a plank....foolios!!!


----------



## ButchC (Oct 18, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Staging plank!?
> 
> Must be noce to have money to just throw away like that. Make sure you slap the dude upside the back of his head for not being aware of his surroundings.
> Paduak as a a plank....foolios!!!



When I was ststioned in Hawaii I went to the big island for vacation. Many of the koa lumber producers would make their pallets and crates for shipping koa out of koa, and they were beautiful pallets and crates.

Butch


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2014)

It's padauk.


----------



## Dooder (Oct 18, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Staging plank!?
> 
> Must be noce to have money to just throw away like that. Make sure you slap the dude upside the back of his head for not being aware of his surroundings.
> Paduak as a a plank....foolios!!!


Would you really get mad if I told you that I have two ten footers that are 11 and a half wide given to me, and that he has two more he told me that I could go get if I wanted? I told him what they are and his reply was "Yup, and they work great holding up buckets of mud". This was after he helped me load up the truck with eighteen inch wide pine 20 footers, also gratis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

dood....that is sweet. imagine the boxes you can make from that stuff, let alone furniture.


----------



## Dooder (Oct 19, 2014)

I was thinking tables. With tops of this and bubinga legs. Thing is, I'm a carver. My furniture building skill set is so far behind the quality of work these deserve I wouldn't dare touch them. Although, I bet I could carve out some pretty wild chess pieces from this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 19, 2014)

Just keep in mind that the beautiful red/orange will turn brown over time. See my site for details.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

